# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Ducks or upland

## Munsey

I'd be pretty sure in the south  most would  go duckshooting on Saturday than chase upland birds . I'm interested to see what happens north ?

----------


## Toby

Im going to try for ducks. Never cared about upland stuff just shoot pheasants and quial when I see em about.

----------


## mikee

no where to go duck shooting so going for a drive in the forestry and see if I can bump into a quail or 2. chances may not be that high tho

----------


## Rushy

To start your data base off Munsey, I have never done either.

----------


## Snuffit

I'll spend a week on ducks then turn to upland after that.

----------


## Scouser

This w'end on ducks, last w'end of May on ducks, but more of a social gathering, then onto Pheasant & Quail next month......sorted

----------


## PerazziSC3

Ducks on opening and closing weekend. Maybe jump a few ponds and go for a few night shoots during the season. 

Upland for the rest.

----------


## Wirehunt

Ducks.  Our upland doesn't start till Queens birthday.....

----------


## Bonecrusher

Opening weekend shoot lake  /  wetlands target  Mallards, Greys, Parries, Swans & Canada Geese opening weekend until Tuesday for me. Then it's very much weather dependant on when I shoot the harbour 
Upland I will probably get into more this season plenty of quail &  pheasants locally.

----------


## Uplandstalker

In Canterbury, looking at the forecast, Quail Saturday and Ducks Sunday. Might even venture a little further south for a sneaky Pheasant on Saturday. The Vizsla has been point and flushing Quail well over the past couple of weeks, even put a couple of Roosters up in North Canterbury region.

Maybe Chukar next weekend...........

----------


## gsp follower

ducks geese swans parries, quail  maybe if i have time.
basicly all of the above if they,re silly enough to give me the oppurtunity :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
pheasants will have to wait till june 8,9, will hit my little csi spot tho next week .

----------


## Uplandstalker

> ducks geese swans parries, quail  maybe if i have time.
> basicly all of the above if they,re silly enough to give me the oppurtunity
> pheasants will have to wait till june 8,9, will hit my little csi spot tho next week .



Hope your little CSI spot isn't the same as mine!

----------


## Munsey

Good stuff guys , sounds like most of us on same page , hammer ducks , then onto the quails ,phesseys . Good luck all .

----------

